# مبادىء تعلم الاعمال الصحيه (تصميم)



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 مارس 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
​
اعزائى الكرام مهندسين المنتدى.....
بعد غياب طال منذ اكثر من عامين قررت العوده الى منتدى المهندسين العرب ولا اخفى سرا كنت متردد كثيرا بالعوده لمواضيعى و ذلك ربما لم اجد الشجاعه الكافيه لعمل موضوع و تكملته الى النهايه ....
ولكن قررت العوده مره اخرى لعدة اسباب.....
اولا الردود على موضوعى السابق فى التكييف تدل على ان هناك مهندسين محتاجين مثل هذه الموضوعات
ثانيا ندرة و قلة المواضيع الموجوده عن الاعمال الصحيه فى المنتدى و ان وجدت فهى ليست كافيه للمبتدئين
ثالثا انتشار الكورسات و استغلال المبتدئين (من بعض الناس وليس كلهم )
لذا قررت عمل هذا الموضوع فى الاعمال الصحيه و من الممكن ان يكون دافعا لى فى تكملة مواضيعى السابقه
ولكن فى البدايه اود ان انبهكم الى بعض النقاط :
هذا الشرح يعلم الله انى لا ابتغى منه شيئا الا لوجه الله فقط 
هناك بعض النقاط غامضه بالنسبه لى فى الاعمال الصحيه و سوف نكتشفها من اساتذتنا الكرام لذلك تحدثت الى استاذنا مهندس احمد الزينى قبل البدء فى هذا الموضوع ووجدت ترحيبا واسعا منه لمساعدتى ....
ولذلك سيكون بعون الله بدايه منظمه ونقاط مرتبه تغطى قدر كبير من موضوع تصميم الاعمال الصحيه
فارجو من الله ان يوفقنى و ان اقدم شيئا جيدا تستفيدون منه و يكون عونا للمهندسين المبتدئين فى هذا المجال


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 مارس 2014)

اولا اعمال تغذية المياه

1- مقدمه عن التصميم
2- انواع و طرق تغذية المياه للمبانى
3-حساب سعة الخزانات الارضيه
4-حساب اقطار مواسير المياه
5- المضخات و حساباتها
6- السخانات المركزيه
7- انواع المواسير المستخدمه

ثانيا اعمال الصرف الصحى

1- طرق وانواع الصرف الصحى داخل المبانى
2- حساب اقطار مواسير الصرف و التهويه
3- غرف التفتيش
4- صرف مياة الامطار


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 مارس 2014)

مقدمه عن التصميم :
تصميم الاعمال الصحيه مثل اى تصميم تانى يعنى مخطط معمارى وحضرتك بتنفذ عليه خطوط العمل و موضوع طبعا ده ببرنامج الاوتوكاد او اى برنامج تانى على حسب نظام شغلك ...
و اللى ميعرفش الاوتوكاد متعقدش نفسك كتير مفيش اسهل منه و اوامره بسيطه و سهله و بمنتهى السهوله ممكن ترسم خطوطك سواء خطوط صرف او تغذيه... و فى مواضيع كتير على المنتدى عشان تتعلم منها الاوتوكاد كويس وانا عن نفسى هشرح تصميم المخطط من الالف الى الياء بما فيه اوامر الاوتوكاد اللى محتاجينها:33:
يعنى كل اللى محتاجينه دلوقتى ملف جاهز عليه مخطط معمارى زى الموجود بالمرفقات 
ودى الفيلا اللى هنشتغل عليها ان شاء الله طول فترة الكورس


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 مارس 2014)

حضرتك هتنزل الفيلا و تقرا المخطط كويس جدا قبل ما نبتدى خطوات التصميم غدا ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد تكيف (10 مارس 2014)

فى انتظار حضرتك بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## AHMED2284 (10 مارس 2014)

يا مسهل


----------



## super-eng (10 مارس 2014)

تمام جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء نادر (10 مارس 2014)

مشكور اخي الكريم والرجاء بكون الحساب شامل السخانات المركزية ومضخات تدوير المياه الساخنة


----------



## طاهرمحمدمنصور (10 مارس 2014)

موضوع ممتاز جزاكم الله خيرا وإلي الأمام


----------



## zanitty (11 مارس 2014)

استمر يا باشا و ربنا معاك


----------



## العراق الى الابد (11 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا والى الامام دائما


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (11 مارس 2014)

تابع ...مقدمة عن التصميم
طبعا بعد ما تم دراسة الفيلا معماريا و دراسة اماكن الحمامات الموجوده و الاجهزه الصحيه و طبعا فى مخططات كتير المعمارى بيكون غير مهتم بتوزيع الاجهزه الصحيه يعنى من الاخر شغلك اخر حاجه ممكن المعمارى يفكر فيها يعنى فى مخططنا مفيش اماكن لمنوار عشان المواسير تنزل فيها و لو كلمت المعمارى و قلتله انا عايز منور غالبا هيقولك لا صمم على كده ده كلام معظم المعماريين اللى شغال معاهم ....
نرجع لموضوعنا بعد ماخلصنا دراسه للمخطط و اماكن الحمامات هنحاول بقدر الامكان نبسط المخطط على قد مانقدر ازاى
اول حاجه نشيل الدايمنشن احنا مش محتاجنها فى حاجه طيب نشيلها ازاى
على حسب المعمارى لو هو كان عاملها على layers لوحده ممكن ندليت layers دى و نخلص منها كلها مره واحده او ممكن نعملها فريز و تختفى من المخطط و انا بفضل ان اعملها فريز النقط دى لو حد مش عارفها يكلمنى و انا اشرحهاله بالتفصيل
طيب افرض المعمارى مش عامل الدايمنشن بتاعته على layers ؟ فى الحاله دى علم على واحده واحده و امسحها زى حالتنا دى
المخطط اللى معانا هنلاقى ان المعمارى عامل الدايمنشن بتاعته مع layers تانيه لو جيت عملت فريز للدايمنشن هتلاقى حجات تانيه اتمسحت معاها
الخطوه التانيه هنحول المخطط كله للون grey تابع الصور :


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (11 مارس 2014)

طيب ايه الفايده من الخطوتين اللى فاتوا؟ الفايده انى بعمل مخطط سباكه يعنى مش عايز اى خطوط تبان قدامى غير الخطوط اللى انا هرسمها بالالوان اللى انا هخترها و اى حاجه مخالفه للالوان بتاعتى هيبقى لونها grey 
و الخطوتين اللى فاتوا دول لتبسيط المخطط فقط مش الزامي انى اعملهم 
نتابع بكره ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد تكيف (11 مارس 2014)

منتظرينك ياهندسه


----------



## zanitty (11 مارس 2014)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> تابع ...مقدمة عن التصميم
> طبعا بعد ما تم دراسة الفيلا معماريا و دراسة اماكن الحمامات الموجوده و الاجهزه الصحيه و طبعا فى مخططات كتير المعمارى بيكون غير مهتم بتوزيع الاجهزه الصحيه يعنى من الاخر شغلك اخر حاجه ممكن المعمارى يفكر فيها يعنى فى مخططنا مفيش اماكن لمنوار عشان المواسير تنزل فيها و لو كلمت المعمارى و قلتله انا عايز منور غالبا هيقولك لا صمم على كده ده كلام معظم المعماريين اللى شغال معاهم ....
> نرجع لموضوعنا بعد ماخلصنا دراسه للمخطط و اماكن الحمامات هنحاول بقدر الامكان نبسط المخطط على قد مانقدر ازاى
> اول حاجه نشيل الدايمنشن احنا مش محتاجنها فى حاجه طيب نشيلها ازاى
> ...


مش واحده واحده ولا حاجه يا هندسه 
اكتب الامر التالى 
qselect
حتفتح لك نافذه 
من اول خيار بتاع object type اختار mtextاو rev dimensions زى حالتنا (او اى حاجه تانيه لو عاوز تختار حاجه غير اللى احنا بنشرحها)
من خانه ال properties اختار حاجه مميزه للتكست اللى انت عاوزها يعنى مثلا عاوز تختارها باللون او باللاير او بايه زى ما انت عاوز كله موجود (و دى خطوه مش مهمه فى حالتنا دى علشان الخطوه اللى جايه حتلغيها)
الخانه اللى بعدها operator حتختار منها =equal لو انت اخترت قيمه معينه فوق زى اللون مثلا و فى خانه =value تحدد اللون 
لكن فى حالتنا دى حنختار select all و دى معناها انه اى نص (او ديمنشن على حسب الختيار اللى انت محدده) حيلاقيه فى وشه حيشيله و يختاره معاه و حتلاحظ ان خانه value اختفت 
فاضل اخر حاجه اللى هى اول حاجه فى الشاشه 
apply to 
تخليها entire drawing يبقى الراجل حيدور فى الرسمه كلها انما لو عاوز تحدد جزء محدد بس فى الرسمه هو اللى يختار منه يبقى تدوس على الزرار اللى جنبها و تحدد الجزء بتاعك


----------



## aati badri (11 مارس 2014)

واصلا سويا
ونحن نجلس القرفصاء في انتظار المزيد
وكلنا اذان صاغية


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (11 مارس 2014)

يا استاذنا aati badri اخجلتنى والله انت معلمنا انت و مهندس احمد الزينى و مهندس محمد عبدالرحيم والله يكفينى شرف مروركم


----------



## drmady (11 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك ، منتظرينك اكمل


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (11 مارس 2014)

عود أحمد 
و جزاكم الله كل خير :20:


----------



## eng20mohammed22 (11 مارس 2014)




----------



## علاء نادر (12 مارس 2014)

نرجو منكم الاستمرار لانه موضزع مهم لولم بطرح من قبل


----------



## مهندس احمد خضر (12 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
أكمل وربنا يوفقك


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (13 مارس 2014)

zanitty قال:


> مش واحده واحده ولا حاجه يا هندسه
> اكتب الامر التالى
> qselect
> حتفتح لك نافذه
> ...


فينك يا عم من زمان دانا طلع عانى من الموضوع ده ربنا يكرمك


----------



## علاء نادر (14 مارس 2014)

الكل ناطر المتابعة بالشرح


----------



## علاء نادر (15 مارس 2014)

ما زلنا في الانتظار


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (16 مارس 2014)

بعد دراسة المخطط بشكل جيد يهمنا نعرف بعض النقاط عن البيئه الموجوده فى هذا المشروع عشان نعرف كيف يتم امداد المشروع بالمياه على سبيل المثال :
بعض المشاريع لا يوجد شبكة مياه قريبه و اعتمادهم الكلى على مياة الابار فيتم الاستعانه بالمياه الجوفيه عن طريق حفر بير مجاور بعد الاستعانه بالخبراء الجيلوجيين و عن طريق مضخه غاطسه يتم رفع المياه من البير الى المشروع
بعض المشاريع لايوجد شبكة مياه قريبه و لا يوجد امكانيه لعمل بئر مياه و الاعتماد على مصدر المياه يكون عن طريق شاحنات المياه
يوجد ماسورة مياه رئيسيه و سيتم توصيل فرع من هذه الماسوره الى المشروع مصدر المياه فى هذه الماسوره :
1- محطات المياه
2- خزانات علويه ذات ارتفاع عالى حتى تعطى ضغط مياه كبير

بعد دراسة توصيل المياه داخل المشروع سيكون امامنا طريقان :
حفر خزان ارضى لتجميع المياه و توزيعها للمشروع عن طريق المضخات
امداد المياه من الخط الرئيسى مباشرة الى المشروع
وهنتكلم بالتفصيل عن هذان النقطتان ان شاء الله


----------



## علاء نادر (17 مارس 2014)

استمر يا باشا الله يستر عليك نحن بانتظارك


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 مارس 2014)

الخزانات الارضيه​زى ما قلنا قبل كده فى طرق امداد المياه ان انواع امدادات المياه على حسب البيئه المحيطه فلو اتكلمنا عن الخزانات الارضيه سواء الخزانات دى هتتملى مياه من خط فرعى من شبكة البلديه او اى مصدر تانى محتاجين نعرف ليه بنستخدم الخزان الارضى .......
و من خلال عدة مشاريع استنتجت الاتى .... بعض الاماكن بيكون انقطاع مياة البلديه كتير على سبيل المثال فى بعض الاماكن مياة البلديه بتيجى 4 ايام فى الاسبوع وتتوقف لمدة 3 ايام ..... يعنى لو موصلين فرع مباشر من الخط الرئيسى للمبنى الميه هتقطع 3 ايام فى الاسبوع !!
اذن احنا محتاجين خزان يكفى احتياجات المشروع لمدة 3 ايام على الاقل عشان يقدر يعوضنا عن فترة انقطاع المياه.....
طيب افرض احنا صممنا الخزان اقل من 3 ايام يعنى عملنا مثلا يوم ين ... هتلاقى الميه تيجيلك يومين و اليوم التالت مفيش ميه 
ودى انا شوفتها قبل كده فى مدينة الرياض كان الخزان الارضى صغير جدا و كانت مياة البلديه بتيجى ايام معينه فى الاسبوع كان يقولك ايه ... يا جماعه لو سمعتوا صوت الميه بتملى الخزان الارضى بسرعه عبوا تانكات ميه على قد ماتقدروا عشان هيجى فى اخر الاسبوع و المياه تقطع
وده طبعا بيبين اهمية تصميم الخزان الارضى و تكون السعه بتاعته كافيه على حسب طبيعة المكان 
بعد ما نقلت من الرياض و رحت الخبر قالوا الميه شغاله كويس هناك و لو قطعت هتقطع يوم واحد فى الاسبوع و لقيت الناس شغاله بتصمم الخزان الارضى صغير بالمقارنه بالرياض و فى بعض المشاريع بياخدوا فرع مباشر من مياة البلديه!!
و دى حصلت فعلا و محتاج رايكم عندى ماسوره 16 بوصه الضغط فيها زى مبيقولوا 5.5 بار المصمم اللى عمل المشروع خد فرع من الماسوره الرئيسيه 3 بوصه علما بان المشروع عباره عن مجموعة فيلل سكنيه حوالى 40 فيلا كل فيلا دورين 
طبعا ان مقتنعتش بالكلام ده و قلتلهم عايزين خزانات ارضي هاو على الاقل خزان ارضى كبير يغذى الفيلل دى طبعا المالك عايز يوفر البند بتاع الخزان الارضى و هو اصلا مش عامل شبكة حريق 
ظهرت كمان مشكله لما جم يوصلوا الفرع ال 3 بوصه فطبعا قفلوا الميه لمدة يومين عقبال مايوصلوا الفرع ده و طبعا المشاريع اللى جنبنا اتضرروا من الموضوع ده.......
يعنى لو عايز اعمل صيانه فى الخط و انا مش عامل حسابى فى خزان ارضى كفايه هتعملى مشكله ....
الخلاصه :
الخزان الارضى يقى من شر انقطاع المياه


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (18 مارس 2014)

*تابع الخزانات الارضيه*

تعالوا نقرا شويه فى الكود المصرى و نحاول نلخص مع بعض بيقول ايه
خزانات المياه الارضيه ( underground tank – surge or break tank)
ينشىء من :

خرسانه مسلحه
فيبر جلاس
صاج مجلفن
​يراعى الاتى :

مواد دهانه غير قابله للصدء
جدرانه مقاومه للضغوط العاليه
المواد المصنعه له غير سامه
مزود بوسيله لتفريغ المياه منه
مزود بماسوره للفائض على الاقل 1 بوصه
مزود بماسوره للتهويه
مزود بغطاء مناسب
​الحالات التى ينشاء فيها الخزان الارضى :

تركيب مضخات ذات سعه عاليه مما يؤدى الى ضعف الشبكه الرئيسيه
عندما تكون شبكة المياه العموميه غير كافيه للاحتياجات القصوى
حالات يتطلب فيها وجود كميات تخزينيه قصوى
عدم وجود شبكه عموميه بالمنطقه المحيطه بالمشروع
احتمالات تلوث الشبكه الداخليه للمبنى

حساب حجم الخزان الارضى المره القادمه ان شاء الله 


​


----------



## ben_sala7 (18 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## drmady (18 مارس 2014)

منتظرين المزيد ، بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علاء نادر (18 مارس 2014)

هل يوجد اي معلومات بالكود الخاص بالصحي معلومات عن كفية حساب الخزان الارضي اي كم لازم يكون حجمه اذا انقطعت المياه من المصدر


----------



## Nile Man (19 مارس 2014)

انا فحور ان انا شترك في هذا المنتدى 
ربنا يجزيكوا خير 
في انتظار الميد


----------



## شريف برادعية (19 مارس 2014)

يعطيك الف الف عافيه اخي الكريم
الصراحة موضوعك كثير مفيد يا ريت تستمر


----------



## علاء نادر (19 مارس 2014)

الكل في الانتظار يا باشا


----------



## علاء نادر (20 مارس 2014)

اين انت يا باشا نحن بالانتظار


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 مارس 2014)

اسف على التاخير يتم تجهيز الموضوع الان و مراجعته و ان شاء الله هيتم رفعه سريعا


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 مارس 2014)

حساب سعة الخزان الارضى​هنفرض اننا عندنا نظام تغذية مياه عباره عن :
ماسورة تغذية مياه من خط البلديه
خزان ارضى
مجموعة مضخات
خزان علوى
سعة الخزانات
( الارضى+العلوى) = معدل الاستهلاك
و حط خط تحت معدل الاستهلاك دى.......
طيب معدل الاستهلاك فى زمن قد ايه؟ ....
طيب احسبه ازاى؟......
فى كذا طريقه للحساب
فلنفرض ان مشروعنا عباره عن بيت مكون من 4 شقق......
الشقه الواحده فيها 5 اشخاص......
معدل استهلاك الفرد فى اليوم 100 جالون (جيبت الرقم ده منين؟)
عدد الاشخاص فى المبنى = 4*5 = 20 شخص
معدل الاستهلاك الكلى للمبنى فى اليوم = 20 * 100 =200 جالون/اليوم الواحد 
يعنى هعمل خزان ارضى و علوى مجمعهم 200 جالون ....
قالك لا مينفعش .....
فى اشتراطات لشغل الخزان موجوده فى اشتراطات عمل الخزانات حطاها وزارة الشئون البلديه و القرويه بالسعوديه ...
كاتبين ايه؟


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 مارس 2014)

*حساب سعة خزان المياه الأرضي (تابع)*

يجب أن تتناسب سعة خزان المياه الأرضي مع عدد الشقق والسكان المستفيدين وأن تكفي السكان لمدة يوميـن على الأقل ويتـم تقديرها على أساس معـدل لا يقـل عن (100) لتر/فرد/يوم ولا تقل سعة الخزان عن (10م3) بحيث يراعى الآتي : 
· في المنشآت الصغيرة (سكن مستقل "فيلا" – مبنى مؤلف من وحدتين سكنيتين لا تزيد مساحة مبانيها عن 500م2 ) ينصح أن تكون سعة الخزان الأرضي 12م3 مـع إضافة 3 م3 لكل وحدة سكنية أو لكل 150م2 إضافية من مساحات المباني .
· بالنسبة للمباني الكبيرة :
أ – يتم تحديد معدل استهلاك المياه حسب طبيعة استخدام المبنى وذلك من N.P.C (National Plumbing Code) .
ب- يتم تصميم مواسير التغذيـة على أسـاس أن سرعة المياه لا تزيد عن 8 قدم/ث لقوائم المياه و 5قدم/ث للمواسير الفرعية .
· يتم تقدير سعة الخزان على الأسس التالية :
أ – سعة تخزين كافية للإمداد بالمياه لمدة 3 أيام وذلك لاستهلاك السكان.
ب - تحديـد نـوع المبنى من حيث درجـة تعرضـه للحـريـق حسب N.F.P.A (National Fire Protection Association) وعلى ذلك يتم تحديد أنظمة مكافحة الحريق .
وبناء على ذلك يمكن تحديد كمية المياه اللازمة لمكافحة الحريق كالآتي :
- كمية المياه المطلوب تخزينها لشبكة الرشاشات إن وجدت = (500- 750 ) جالون / دقيقة ولمدة تتراوح من 30-60 دقيقة .
- كمية المياه المطلوب تخزينها لخراطيم الحريق الداخلية والخارجية = 100 جالون/دقيقة ولمدة 30 دقيقة .
ج - سعة الخزان الأرضي = كمية المياه المطلوبة للحريق ( الرشاشات + خراطيم الحريق ) + كمية المياه المطلوبة للاستهلاك العام .


المصدر للاطلاع :
لائحة الإشترطات الصحية الواجب توافرها في خزانات مياة الشرب


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (23 مارس 2014)

مهندسنا الغالي هل أكملت جميلك وذكرت كيفية حساب سعة الخزان في باقي التطبيقات : 
مثلا مول تجاري - مكاتب إدارية - مساجد
جزاك الله خيرا على كل ما تقدمه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (23 مارس 2014)

عادل ابراهيم 60 قال:


> مهندسنا الغالي هل أكملت جميلك وذكرت كيفية حساب سعة الخزان في باقي التطبيقات :
> مثلا مول تجاري - مكاتب إدارية - مساجد
> جزاك الله خيرا على كل ما تقدمه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


اكيد تابعنا ان شاء الله هتلاقى كل حاجه


----------



## علاء نادر (23 مارس 2014)

ممكن تضع رقم الصفحات N.P.C (National Plumbing Code) . او المراجع الاخرى ​


----------



## Nile Man (25 مارس 2014)

Waiting for more


----------



## مؤيدعادل (27 مارس 2014)

مشكوووووووووووور على هذا المجهود الرائع وننتظر المزيد .......... متتصورش يا هندسه الموضوع ده انا طلبته في المنتدى قبل كده من فتره والحمد لله ان حضرتك جيت وعملته


----------



## المهندس250 (27 مارس 2014)

متشكرين جدا بس يا ريت تكمل


----------



## abuelela35 (29 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## fedo2006 (29 مارس 2014)

موضوعك في قمة الروعة وأجمل حاجة فيه البساطة في الشرح.
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (29 مارس 2014)

الله ينور عليك أستاذ بلا منازع : 
أسلوب رائع غير متكلف وبسيط بنقاء الياسمين 
الله يفتح لك أبواب الرحمة و الجنة و العلم و الرزق الحلال و يزيدك من فضله 
انا مثل زملائي الكرام أجلس القرفصاء متلقيا و معجبا و تلميذا في حضرتك ففوق كل ذي علم عليم ... أكمل .. أكمل الله نعمته عليكم


----------



## Nile Man (30 مارس 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> الله ينور عليك أستاذ بلا منازع :
> أسلوب رائع غير متكلف وبسيط بنقاء الياسمين
> الله يفتح لك أبواب الرحمة و الجنة و العلم و الرزق الحلال و يزيدك من فضله
> انا مثل زملائي الكرام أجلس القرفصاء متلقيا و معجبا و تلميذا في حضرتك ففوق كل ذي علم عليم ... أكمل .. أكمل الله نعمته عليكم


الجميع في انتظار استكمال الموضوع


----------



## Nile Man (30 مارس 2014)

فعلا الاسلوب سهل وبسيط


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (30 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا على الردود الرائعه و خصوصا استاذى الغالى مهندس صبرى الذى اتمنى لقائه عن قريب باذن الله و جارى تكملة الموضوع ان شاء الله


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (30 مارس 2014)

ملخص سريع عما سبق
انواع تغذية المياه 
1- تغذيه مباشره (فرع ماسوره مياه من ماسورة البلديه الرئيسيه ) الى داخل المبنى مباشرة
2- تغذيه عن طريق خزان علوى (فرع الماسوره يملىء الخزان العلوى و من ثم يتم التوزيع الى المبنى)
3- تغذيه غير مباشره عن طريق خزان ارضى و خزان علوى و مجموعة مضخات لرفع المياه
حساب سعة الخزانات
معدل استهلاك الفرد فى اليوم * عدد الافراد * عدد ايام سعة التخزين

بالنسبه للمتغيرات 
عدد الافراد..... من المعمارى....مفيش معمارى.....من الفرش بتاع المخطط ..... مفيش فرش....Rule of thumb
ايه ده؟ ده كتاب بيحط افتراضات للحجات الهندسيه اللى محتاجينها زى عدد الاشخاص .... احمال الاناره ...التهويه ...الخ
فى المرفقات الجزء الخاص بالاشخاص من كتاب Rule of thumb
المتغير الثانى
عدد ايام سعة التخزين ...على حسب المكان زى ما اتكلمنا قبل كده
المتغير الثالث
معدل استهلاك الفرد فى اليوم
طبعا بيئتنا العربيه الحاره مختلفه تماما عن اى اماكن اخرى فمعدل استهلاك المياه للفرد مختلف تماما عن استهلاك الفرد فى البلدان الاجنبيه
و ديننا الاسلامى يحثنا على الطهاره و الوضوء 5 مرات يوميا .....
خلافا على عدة اشياء اخرى كثيره كرم الضيافه... تعالى اشرب شاى....رش قدام البيت ميه عشان تجيب طراوه....الخ
فبالتالى استهلاك الفرد للمياه اصبح بمعدل اعلى من جداول الاكواد العالميه....
فعلى سبيل المثال استهلاك الفرد 90 لتر فى اليوم على حسب الاكواد العالميه
و على حسب كتاب "النظم الهندسية للتغذية بالمياه و الصرف الصحى" معدل الاستهلاك من 100 الى 280 لتر فى اليوم للفرد الواحد
فنرجوا كمهندسين عرب الاتفاق على معدلات مناسبه و ارجوا من اساتذتنا الكبار المشاركه ووضع معدلات مناسبه حتى نكمل عليها و نستخدمها فى التصميم
فى انتظار الاراء و المناقشات


----------



## zanitty (30 مارس 2014)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> ملخص سريع عما سبق
> انواع تغذية المياه
> 1- تغذيه مباشره (فرع ماسوره مياه من ماسورة البلديه الرئيسيه ) الى داخل المبنى مباشرة
> 2- تغذيه عن طريق خزان علوى (فرع الماسوره يملىء الخزان العلوى و من ثم يتم التوزيع الى المبنى)
> ...


قبل اللجوء الى Rule of Thumb يمكن الحصول على هذه القيم سواءا من كود البناء العالمى IBC 
https://copy.com/0YcgLxZ2BIUCeUuw

او من NFPA101 
https://copy.com/FNgg3DIpDMB4Cp6u

و ان لم تجد المبنى الخاص بك ضمن المبانى المذكوره فيمكنك بعدها اللجوء الى Rule of Thumb 

اما بالنسبه لمعدلات الاستهلاك فيمكن الحصول عليها من UPC
https://copy.com/e9APxrJYZur4fLrL


----------



## م. رياض النجار (30 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. موضوع متميز
​


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (30 مارس 2014)

مهندسينا الأحمدين: ما علاقة الجداول التي ارفقتموها بمعدلات الاستهلاك؟
المرفقات تبين المساحات المخصصة للأفراد


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (30 مارس 2014)

في السعودية استخدم للوحدات السكنية 200 لتر/فرد/يوم


----------



## بن القاسم (30 مارس 2014)

جزاكم الله جميعا عنا كل خير


----------



## علاء نادر (30 مارس 2014)

كلام جميل جدا جدا


----------



## zanitty (31 مارس 2014)

عادل ابراهيم 60 قال:


> مهندسينا الأحمدين: ما علاقة الجداول التي ارفقتموها بمعدلات الاستهلاك؟
> المرفقات تبين المساحات المخصصة للأفراد



العلاقه ببساطه ان بعض المعماريين مش بيدولك فرش للمبنى 
ففى الحاله دى مش بيبقى عندك عدد الاشخاص فبالتالى مش هتقدر تقدر معدلات الاستهلاك فبتلجا للجداول دى لتقدير عدد الاشخاص


----------



## مؤيدعادل (31 مارس 2014)

هو ليه يا باشمهندسين مبنستخدمش طريقة وحدات القطع الصحيه fixture unit method ؟؟؟ هل مش دقيقه ؟؟؟


----------



## Nile Man (31 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خير على المجهود و الشرح المبسط
لكني اريد التوضيح بخصوص Rule of thumb​


----------



## Nile Man (31 مارس 2014)

zanitty قال:


> قبل اللجوء الى Rule of Thumb يمكن الحصول على هذه القيم سواءا من كود البناء العالمى IBC
> https://copy.com/0YcgLxZ2BIUCeUuw
> 
> او من NFPA101
> ...


اعذرني على قلة فهمي 
انا مش فاهم المقصود بالفرش وايضاRule of thumb كله مساحات انا ما اعرفه اني اسستطيع الحصول على عدد الافراد من الكود
هل من الممكن الايضاح باستفضة فى هذه النقطة​


----------



## zanitty (31 مارس 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> اعذرني على قلة فهمي
> انا مش فاهم المقصود بالفرش وايضاRule of thumb كله مساحات انا ما اعرفه اني اسستطيع الحصول على عدد الافراد من الكود
> هل من الممكن الايضاح باستفضة فى هذه النقطة​



الفرش هو الرسم المعمارى الذى يبين فرش المبنى 
فمثلا لو عندك قاعه اجتماعات الفرش حيوضح لك هى مصممه لكام شخص 
لو عندك فصل دراسى حيوضح عدد الطلاب 
و هكذا
و الحصول على عدد الافراد من الكود هو تماما ما اوردته انا فى المشاركه السابقه


----------



## Nile Man (31 مارس 2014)

zanitty قال:


> الفرش هو الرسم المعمارى الذى يبين فرش المبنى
> فمثلا لو عندك قاعه اجتماعات الفرش حيوضح لك هى مصممه لكام شخص
> لو عندك فصل دراسى حيوضح عدد الطلاب
> و هكذا
> و الحصول على عدد الافراد من الكود هو تماما ما اوردته انا فى المشاركه السابقه


جزاك الله خير على الايضاح ولكن السؤال الان فيما يستخدم الRule of thumb​


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (31 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيكما


----------



## zanitty (1 أبريل 2014)

Nile Man قال:


> جزاك الله خير على الايضاح ولكن السؤال الان فيما يستخدم الRule of thumb​


ده حاجه كده زى تجميعه عملها بعض المهتمين حطوا فيها القيم التقديريه لكل حاجه 
بمعنى انه مثلا بيديلك جدول فيه قيم الكسب الحرارى من المحركات لقدرات مختلفه 
او مثلا قيم الحراره المنبعثه من مولد او محول كهربا 
بيديلك الاحمال التبريديه المتوقعه التقديريه لمختلف انواع النشاطات فى المبانى 
بيديلك عدد الاشخاص لكل متر مربع لمختلف انواع الانشطه 
و هكذا 
طيب ليه اسمه كده 
الاسم ده معناه ان القيم الموجوده دى ملهاش مرجعيه محدده الا الخبرات التراكميه و الابحاث فدى اقرب قيم للواقع لكن متطالبش بمرجع ليها (وعلشان كده انا مبحبش الجا له الا لما تتقفل فى وشى)
طيب امتى بنلجا له 
لما تدور فى المراجع و الاكواد و متلاقيش المعلومه اللى انت عاوز تصمم بيها فتضطر ترجع للرول تاخد منه قيم استرشاديه تعمل عليها تصميمك


----------



## Nile Man (1 أبريل 2014)

zanitty قال:


> ده حاجه كده زى تجميعه عملها بعض المهتمين حطوا فيها القيم التقديريه لكل حاجه
> بمعنى انه مثلا بيديلك جدول فيه قيم الكسب الحرارى من المحركات لقدرات مختلفه
> او مثلا قيم الحراره المنبعثه من مولد او محول كهربا
> بيديلك الاحمال التبريديه المتوقعه التقديريه لمختلف انواع النشاطات فى المبانى
> ...


جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## علاء نادر (2 أبريل 2014)

مشكر اخي الكريم ونرجوا المتابعة مع امثلة


----------



## A/C (3 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ... اخي العزيز الملف الي في مخطط الفله مش فاتح ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Nile Man (3 أبريل 2014)

في انتظار المزيد


----------



## eng-yasser (4 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم الله يجزيك الخير و يجعل هل الشي في حسناتك
وين تتمت الموضوع لو سمحت وعندي اقتراح ليش ما تعمل ملف ورد كامل و تنزله احسن ئلنا


----------



## عمران احمد (5 أبريل 2014)

تابع و أحسنت احسن الله اليك و جعل لك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه نزلا
فى انتظار و متابعينك


----------



## عمران احمد (5 أبريل 2014)

تابع و أحسنت احسن الله اليك و جعل لك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه نزلا
فى انتظارك و متابعينك


----------



## علاء نادر (6 أبريل 2014)

الجميع بانتطار متابعة الشرح وشكرا" لجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## A/C (7 أبريل 2014)

pls , I can't download villa attachment !!!! can u help me


----------



## A/C (7 أبريل 2014)

شكرا" علئ المجهود الرائع


----------



## Nile Man (8 أبريل 2014)

في الانتظار


----------



## Nile Man (8 أبريل 2014)

م أحمد 
نحن في انتظار استكمال الشرح
اتمنى ان يكتمل شرح موضوع للنهاية


----------



## eng_tohame (8 أبريل 2014)

احنا هنا في الكويت كنا بنصمم الخزان بالنسبة للفرد 150جالون يوميا ونحسب علي يومين
مثلا لو عندي قسيمة 4 ادوار في كل دور 3 شقق في كل شقة خمسة افراد يبقي الخزان
حجم الخزان = 4 * 3 * 5 * 150 * 2 =18000 جالون
18000/1000 *3.78 = 68 متر مكعب


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 أبريل 2014)

eng_tohame قال:


> احنا هنا في الكويت كنا بنصمم الخزان بالنسبة للفرد 150جالون يوميا ونحسب علي يومين
> مثلا لو عندي قسيمة 4 ادوار في كل دور 3 شقق في كل شقة خمسة افراد يبقي الخزان
> حجم الخزان = 4 * 3 * 5 * 150 * 2 =18000 جالون
> 18000/1000 *3.78 = 68 متر مكعب



ممتاز وهى دى النقطه اللى انا كنت مستنيها مشاركة الناس معايا يبقى عندنا فى الكويت بنضرب سعة الخزان * 2 و نصمم على هذا الاساس ياريت بقية الناس تشارك موضوع الخزان ده اخطر حاجه موجوده فى التصميم ولازم سعة الخزان تتحدد بدقه عشان ميحصلش مشاكل بعد كده


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 أبريل 2014)

مؤيدعادل قال:


> هو ليه يا باشمهندسين مبنستخدمش طريقة وحدات القطع الصحيه fixture unit method ؟؟؟ هل مش دقيقه ؟؟؟


ده راى المتواضع الطريقه بتاعت معدل الاستهلاك افضل من fixture unit لانك بتحسب معدل الاستهلاك للاشخاص مش معدل استهلاك لقطع صحيه fixture unit method استخدمها مستقبليا فى حساب اقطار المواسير افضل


----------



## ahmed_sherif1981 (9 أبريل 2014)

zanitty قال:


> قبل اللجوء الى Rule of Thumb يمكن الحصول على هذه القيم سواءا من كود البناء العالمى IBC
> https://copy.com/0YcgLxZ2BIUCeUuw
> 
> او من NFPA101
> ...


ولكن مهندس احمد انا فى راى المتواضع وانت استاذى المعدلات المرفقه غير صالحه لمنطقتنا العربيه على سبيل اامثال مصنع يوجد به عمال ساعة الظهر الجميع يتوجهوا الى الوضوء...فيكون معدل استهلاك المياه فى هذه الساعه معدل كبير جدا يفوق نظيره فى اى منطقه اخرى ولذلك ادعوا اساتذتنا الكبار بالمشاركه ووضع معدلات استهلاك مناسبه للمبانى المشهوره امثال المبانى السكنيه... المصانع... المولات... الجامعات ....المدارس... المستشفيات ... الخ بحيث يكون مرجع لنا جميعا عند التصميم


----------



## علاء نادر (11 أبريل 2014)

نرجوا المتابعة لما ببموضوع من اهمية


----------



## fayek9 (12 أبريل 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لهذا المجهود .....واحب اضيف شوية تفاصيل عن Rule of thumb ,هى كما قال المهندس زناتتى حكم الخبرة وموجوده فى كل فروع التصميم أو التنفيذ أو أى حاجة فى حياتنا ومعترف بها فى بعض دول العالم كمصادر معتمدة للمعلومات بعد الأكواد المحلية وذلك لان من يقوم بوضعها ايضا من الخبراء فى هذا المجال وايضا مستخدم بها جميع معادلتنا الرياضية بالأضافة للخبرة فى تحديد قيم الثوابت فى هذه المعادلات ...... الكثير من واضعى هذه ال rules هم أعضاء فى لجان وضع الأكواد و يحاولون ب rule of thumb الاتى توفير الكثير من الوقت بذات فى البنود كثيرة التكرار ثانيا تستخدم فى الحسابات المبدئية estimations ثالثا : لتكون كدليل للمصمم للتأكد من صحة بعض الحسابات واخيرا : فى حالة المشاريع الصغيرة والتى يقوم بعض اصحابها بتنفيذها بنفسهم تمكنهم من ان يقوموا بحسابتها البسيطة بنفسهم. والامثلة كثيرة جدأ ..... باحدى الدول الأفريقية شديدة الامطار نصحنى المقاول عند صرف الأمطار ان أضع عامود 4 بوصة لكل 70 متر مربع بحكم خبرته الطويلة ف هذا المجال وهكذا و يبقى عيبها هى انه صعب الاعتماد عليها خارج حدود صانعيها الا قليلا منها بمعنى لا يمكننى مثلا استخدام rule of thumb الخاصة بالهواء المضغوط ل اوروبا بدولنا الحارة وكذلك استخدام المياه و كمياتها .....وهكذا وانا دائما اشبه rule of thumb لمهندسين الميكانيكا مثل expert judgement لمهندسين ادارة المشروعات


----------



## Nile Man (13 أبريل 2014)

fayek9 قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لهذا المجهود .....واحب اضيف شوية تفاصيل عن Rule of thumb ,هى كما قال المهندس زناتتى حكم الخبرة وموجوده فى كل فروع التصميم أو التنفيذ أو أى حاجة فى حياتنا ومعترف بها فى بعض دول العالم كمصادر معتمدة للمعلومات بعد الأكواد المحلية وذلك لان من يقوم بوضعها ايضا من الخبراء فى هذا المجال وايضا مستخدم بها جميع معادلتنا الرياضية بالأضافة للخبرة فى تحديد قيم الثوابت فى هذه المعادلات ...... الكثير من واضعى هذه ال rules هم أعضاء فى لجان وضع الأكواد و يحاولون ب rule of thumb الاتى توفير الكثير من الوقت بذات فى البنود كثيرة التكرار ثانيا تستخدم فى الحسابات المبدئية estimations ثالثا : لتكون كدليل للمصمم للتأكد من صحة بعض الحسابات واخيرا : فى حالة المشاريع الصغيرة والتى يقوم بعض اصحابها بتنفيذها بنفسهم تمكنهم من ان يقوموا بحسابتها البسيطة بنفسهم. والامثلة كثيرة جدأ ..... باحدى الدول الأفريقية شديدة الامطار نصحنى المقاول عند صرف الأمطار ان أضع عامود 4 بوصة لكل 70 متر مربع بحكم خبرته الطويلة ف هذا المجال وهكذا و يبقى عيبها هى انه صعب الاعتماد عليها خارج حدود صانعيها الا قليلا منها بمعنى لا يمكننى مثلا استخدام rule of thumb الخاصة بالهواء المضغوط ل اوروبا بدولنا الحارة وكذلك استخدام المياه و كمياتها .....وهكذا وانا دائما اشبه rule of thumb لمهندسين الميكانيكا مثل expert judgement لمهندسين ادارة المشروعات


تممام جزاك الله خير لمزيج من الايضاح


----------



## علاء نادر (28 أبريل 2014)

استمر يا باشا و ربنا معاك​


----------



## علاء نادر (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء​


----------



## عوض بسيونى (30 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فى هذا المقع والقائمين عليه


----------



## عوض بسيونى (30 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arefmohmed (1 مايو 2014)

دائما تتميز موضوعاتك ياباشمهندس احمد


----------



## ecc1010 (4 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ربنا اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى والمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم اجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين


----------



## علاء نادر (4 مايو 2014)

نرجو منكم اخي الكريم المتابعة في الشرح


----------



## علاء نادر (6 مايو 2014)

نرجو منكم اخي الكريم المتابعة في الشرح​


----------



## f2000 (9 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## arefmohmed (9 مايو 2014)

نحن فى الانتظار ياهندسة


----------



## fatma ibrahim (17 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير نحن فى أنتظار المزيد


----------



## Nile Man (17 مايو 2014)

where are you?


----------



## عمران احمد (24 مايو 2014)

فى انتظار استكمال موضوعك المتميز
و نسأل الله لك الفردوس الاعلى من الجنه " فهو ولى ذلك و هو القادر عليه "


----------



## arefmohmed (24 مايو 2014)

اين انت ياهندسة


----------



## ahmed samy (25 مايو 2014)

تمام ياياشا


----------



## علاء نادر (25 مايو 2014)

فى انتظار استكمال موضوعك المتميز​


----------



## علاء نادر (30 مايو 2014)

فى انتظار استكمال موضوعك المتميز​


----------



## ناصر البرعي (30 مايو 2014)

ahmed_sherif1981 قال:


> حضرتك هتنزل الفيلا و تقرا المخطط كويس جدا قبل ما نبتدى خطوات التصميم غدا ان شاء الله


جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## yousefegyp (1 يونيو 2014)

فى انتظار حضرتك بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## محمد أبو سلمى (4 يونيو 2014)

الله ينور ويجزيك خير 

منتظرين التكملة ومتابعين معاك


----------



## eng.moohamed (4 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ياهندسة ماشاء الله عليك 


أكمل الموضوع فى انتظار المزيد


----------



## Hany Zakher (8 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسة 
فى انتظار استكمال الموضوع


----------



## علي كريم كامل (23 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng amr2012 (29 سبتمبر 2014)

في انتظار استكمال الموضوع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## yousefegyp (29 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا يا هندسة وربنا يكرمك


----------



## البراء سامح (29 سبتمبر 2014)

عوداً حميداً يا باشمهندس، بس اوعى تعمل زى موضوع الاحمال الحرارية


----------



## البراء سامح (29 سبتمبر 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> الله ينور عليك أستاذ بلا منازع :
> أسلوب رائع غير متكلف وبسيط بنقاء الياسمين
> الله يفتح لك أبواب الرحمة و الجنة و العلم و الرزق الحلال و يزيدك من فضله
> انا مثل زملائي الكرام أجلس القرفصاء متلقيا و معجبا و تلميذا في حضرتك ففوق كل ذي علم عليم ... أكمل .. أكمل الله نعمته عليكم


 
قمة التواضع يا دكتور .... بارك الله فيكم جميعاُ ونفع بكم المسلمين


----------



## aboodi_makki (23 ديسمبر 2014)

في إنتظار إكمال الموضوع 
وجعلة اللة في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله


----------



## Muhammad Mech (27 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا. وبانتظار استكمال الموضوع


----------



## eng.moohamed (29 ديسمبر 2014)

انتظارك ياهندسة فى تكملة الموضوع وجزاك الله 
خيرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## obied allah (29 ديسمبر 2014)

منتظرينك


----------



## engamzidan (5 فبراير 2015)

والله مش عارفين من غير الموقع دا كنا عملنا ايه
جزاك الله كل خير ياهندسة


----------



## ابو طاهر 2014 (7 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه


----------



## ابو طاهر 2014 (8 فبراير 2015)

الباقى يا هندسه


----------



## yasyas075 (24 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## walat1977 (23 مارس 2015)

تشكرو على المجهود


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

رائع


----------



## ahmad malkawi8 (23 مارس 2015)

جدا


----------



## محمد رافت ابوسرحة (23 مارس 2015)

موضوع اكثر من ممتاز برجاء استكمال الموضوع يا هندسة


----------



## meskif (25 مارس 2015)

أهلاً بك مهندس أحمد ، نورت و الله 
و الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

